# Denmark Sas Liga odds 06-08 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 1, 2008)

OB v Brøndby IF
 06/12/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.35 3.40 2.75 statsAll Bets (23) 
SønderjyskE v FC Midtjylland
 07/12/2008 13:00 GMT
  4.85 3.60 1.666 statsAll Bets (23) 
Vejle v Esbjerg fB
 07/12/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.70 3.40 2.40 statsAll Bets (23) 
Randers FC v AaB
 07/12/2008 15:05 GMT
  2.538 3.40 2.538 statsAll Bets (23) 
FC Nordsjælland v AGF
 08/12/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.10 3.50 3.10 statsAll Bets (23)


----------

